# 2006 Sentra 1.8S Hard Shifting



## FVT (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello, 

I have a 2006 Sentra 1.8S w/ 33,000 miles and I have always noticed that the car shifts from 1st to 2nd on colder days. Once the car warms up it goes away. At first I thought it was normal operation....afterall the car is relatively new and have low miles on it..... Now I am being been told that there was a TSB on this issue...something with the Solenoids going bad..... Is this true? If so what is the TSB number.

Oh, and does anyone else have a similar issue? My warranty is about to run out in May and I want to get the work done before May 2009.

John


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Your trans is covered under the powertrain warranty...5 years or 60K miles...which ever comes first!


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

sounds bout right id just take it to them if its under warrenty who cares whats wrong right


----------



## FVT (Oct 24, 2006)

i have heard that there is a TSB on this. Just wondering if any of you guys know the TSB Number/Code


----------

